# Deputy Sheriff Douglas Hanna



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Douglas Leon Hanna*

Washita County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Sunday, April 21, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 44
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/21/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Deputy Sheriff Douglas Hanna was responding to a call at approximately 12:10 a.m. when a pickup truck ran a stop sign and collided with the passenger side of his patrol vehicle.

He was traveling eastbound on State Highway 54A, west of Corn, when the pickup driver entered the highway from County Road 2350. Deputy Hanna's patrol vehicle rolled multiple times, partially ejecting him even though he was wearing his seatbelt. He was pronounced dead at the scene.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Roger Reeve
Washita County Sheriff's Office
400 N McClary Rd
Cordell, OK 73632

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21778-deputy-sheriff-douglas-leon-hanna#ixzz2R8l3IEeO


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Hanna


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Hanna


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

